# Who painted this?



## Lellaland (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm trying to find out the artist and painting name of a painting that my mother-in-law saw at the Louvre several years ago. I'm hoping someone might recognise the description.

She has described it as having pretty colours – renaissance blues/yellows- and there were young children holding on to their mothers ankles/legs trying to pull her back to earth while she was holding on to her husbands legs as he was being pulled up to heaven. The expression on the mothers face was distraught and you could see her face clearly….she was torn between going with her husband or staying with her children.

My mother-in-law saw this at the Louvre around 10-12 years ago.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That's a bit of a stretch. I don't think anyone will be able to help you but my post will bump it back to the top. For a little while.


----------



## DefosseArt (Dec 20, 2017)

Lellaland said:


> I'm trying to find out the artist and painting name of a painting that my mother-in-law saw at the Louvre several years ago. I'm hoping someone might recognise the description.
> 
> She has described it as having pretty colours – renaissance blues/yellows- and there were young children holding on to their mothers ankles/legs trying to pull her back to earth while she was holding on to her husbands legs as he was being pulled up to heaven. The expression on the mothers face was distraught and you could see her face clearly….she was torn between going with her husband or staying with her children.
> 
> My mother-in-law saw this at the Louvre around 10-12 years ago.


try to do a digital tour in another museum, becauce the painting you describe don't hangs in louvre anymore, ore i did miss someting, most museums are renting eachother paintings, (for there own profit offcource) and it could be that the one you revering to is back to it's original museum, ore prehaps in a private collection, but ruffly, i could say, it's not a wel known painter like da vinci rubens ore murillo, otherwise, i would feel your describtion connects me to a painting, so good luck with the search


----------



## Fozzie (May 6, 2021)

DefosseArt said:


> try to do a digital tour in another museum, becauce the painting you describe don't hangs in louvre anymore, ore i did miss so-meting, most museums are renting eachother paintings, (for there own profit offcource) and it could be that the one you revering to is back to it's original museum, ore prehaps in a private collection, but ruffly, i could say, it's not a wel known painter like da vinci rubens ore murillo, otherwise, i would feel your describtion connects me to a painting, so good luck with the search


could it be
_Rutger Jan Schimmelpenninck with Wife and Children_, oil on canvas by Pierre-Paul Prud'hon, _c._1801–02; in the Louvre, Paris.


----------

